
Ask HN: One large portfolio project; or multiple, smaller projects? - kidlogic
Currently transitioning from a Civil Engineering position into (hopefully) a front-end developer position. I currently know the basics of HTML, CSS, JS, JQuery, and a bit of Angular.<p>I was wondering, with regards to developing a portfolio, is it more impressive to have one larger project; or multiple, smaller projects?
======
jtfairbank
They give you different experiences. Small projects allow you to experiment
more (try 1 new thing with each one, so as not to get overwhelmed). More
importantly, they are easier to finish.

Larger projects will teach you about maintaining a codebase over time, working
with others, and managing complexity. You can't keep 10,000 lines of code in
your head at once. You'll start one, realize your mistakes about 6 months in,
and most likely need to heavily refactor or rewrite it. But that's not wasted
time- its a really valuable learning experience.

Do both, but get a few small ones under your belt first and keep doing them
along the way (to get a break, or try out that new tech you're thinking of
using for your larger project before you commit months to it).

------
bliti
Its simpler to start with one small project that is well documented. When
done, put some time into promoting it. Maybe a few hours/days. Rinse and
repeat. Then focus is to gain demostrable experience, actionable knowledge,
confidence and a bit of promotional skills. Each project will become more
complex but might seem as simple as.the first few. Due to how you will learn
and develop the skills to learn how to solve problems through technology.

------
brudgers
The larger the project the more opportunity to find something not to like...or
make a dumb mistake...and the more work it takes to substantially improve it.
Be concise.

Good luck.

